# Who has bought into the bow turbow hype?



## deerhunter70 (Dec 2, 2008)

I must say after watching the video's today I have got to try one. This thing is going to make millions of dollars!!!!! I honestly believe..


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 2, 2008)

I have.  I watched it work on my son's bow on Saturday.  Gained 23 feet per second.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Dec 2, 2008)

Can some one pm me a pic of the item... I am blocked from viewing the videos from the computer I am on.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 2, 2008)

It seems like all it's doing is converting a standard cable guard into a fixed roller type like on Matthews, High Country etc.. No wonder more and more bows are going to a roller guard, didn't know it made that much difference.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Dec 2, 2008)

WHy didnt they put a reg pic of the thing on a product page or something?? Dang it...its killing me not being able to see it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 2, 2008)

man I thought yall were talking about my turbonocks


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 2, 2008)

Gadget said:


> It seems like all it's doing is converting a standard cable guard into a fixed roller type like on Matthews, High Country etc.. No wonder more and more bows are going to a roller guard, didn't know it made that much difference.



To me it looks like they have a set place to put it on the rod and I would guess the further towards the riser you place it, the bigger the speed gain?  I didn't pay attention as to whether the turbow was placed in the same spot that the stock slide was in the bow's static position or if it was placed further forward to put a little tension on the cables at brace?  

I'm far, far from a bow tech but it would appear that it effectively "shortens" the cables during the draw cycle by not allowing the cable harness to travel back towards the string.  By doing this it would also seem to put a little more load on the limbs, which might be where the speed gain comes from?

I'm probably wrong on all fronts but after watching the video once that is what I thought.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 2, 2008)

someone enlighten me...

give me a link please


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 2, 2008)

never mind

http://www.bowturbow.com/


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

*I saw it in action!*

When they put on my Mathews Conquest 3 it was placed in the same spot as the regular cable slide.  It gained 14 FPS. When we pushed it 1/4" to the riser it went to 302 FPS. It was that simple.  I will be taking a look at one when they are released.  Just my 2 cents,  Paddy


----------



## K80 (Dec 2, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> To me it looks like they have a set place to put it on the rod and I would guess the further towards the riser you place it, the bigger the speed gain?  I didn't pay attention as to whether the turbow was placed in the same spot that the stock slide was in the bow's static position or if it was placed further forward to put a little tension on the cables at brace?
> 
> I'm far, far from a bow tech but it would appear that it effectively "shortens" the cables during the draw cycle by not allowing the cable harness to travel back towards the string.  By doing this it would also seem to put a little more load on the limbs, which might be where the speed gain comes from?
> 
> I'm probably wrong on all fronts but after watching the video once that is what I thought.



No, that sounds about right to me and AG has talked about putting it in it's max gain position (not his exact words) and by watching the clips I would say that is done by moving the bowturbow forward on the rod.  It also appears to increase the DL in the video with the 40 lb bow.

I do hope those guys buy some liability insurance incase some dummy doesn't tighten the screws enough and it comes flying back in their face.  I know they put that rubber on after the bowturbow to help with this, but I don't know how much it will help.  I hope they have tested and tested to see what would happen if the screws all of a sudden came loose at fulldraw, especially with the bowturbow all the way forward on the rod.

Good luck with your new product guys (Steve and etc.), I hope it's a homerun for yall.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 2, 2008)

*nice*

Diamond Edge for kid bow example

How does this affect/change the timing on cable actuated dropaway rests?

What's the retail?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 2, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> To me it looks like they have a set place to put it on the rod and I would guess the further towards the riser you place it, the bigger the speed gain?  I didn't pay attention as to whether the turbow was placed in the same spot that the stock slide was in the bow's static position or if it was placed further forward to put a little tension on the cables at brace?
> 
> I'm far, far from a bow tech but it would appear that it effectively "shortens" the cables during the draw cycle by not allowing the cable harness to travel back towards the string.  By doing this it would also seem to put a little more load on the limbs, which might be where the speed gain comes from?



That is exactly what it looks like it is doing to me.  Pre loading the cams. On the video, it was placed farther down the cable guard. I have seen this done by twisting the cables too.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 2, 2008)

Arrow Flinger said:


> That is exactly what it looks like it is doing to me.  Pre loading the cams. On the video, it was placed farther down the cable guard. I have seen this done by twisting the cables too.



Exactly,, shortens the cables, Increases poundage/limb pre load and also lengthens draw length,,, Not to mention how it must play havoc on cam timing oh, and possibly VOIDS your bow warranty
 No thanks


----------



## Gadget (Dec 2, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> Exactly,, shortens the cables, Increases poundage/limb pre load and also lengthens draw length,,, Not to mention how it must play havoc on cam timing oh, and possibly VOIDS your bow warranty
> No thanks




Doesn't surprise me.........there's almost always a "Draw Back" .


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree, you can accomplish the same thing by shortening the busse cable.  The bow turbo was closer to the riser when it was installed.  I would like to see a poundage reading before installing the bow turbo and after.  The poundage should increase along with the draw length.




DaddyPaul said:


> To me it looks like they have a set place to put it on the rod and I would guess the further towards the riser you place it, the bigger the speed gain?  I didn't pay attention as to whether the turbow was placed in the same spot that the stock slide was in the bow's static position or if it was placed further forward to put a little tension on the cables at brace?
> 
> I'm far, far from a bow tech but it would appear that it effectively "shortens" the cables during the draw cycle by not allowing the cable harness to travel back towards the string.  By doing this it would also seem to put a little more load on the limbs, which might be where the speed gain comes from?
> 
> I'm probably wrong on all fronts but after watching the video once that is what I thought.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 2, 2008)

Rob said:


> I agree, you can accomplish the same thing by shortening the busse cable.  The bow turbo was closer to the riser when it was installed.  I would like to see a poundage reading before installing the bow turbo and after.  The poundage should increase along with the draw length.



Ok, one more time. This was my bow, not the rest of the 25 different ones we have tested, but mine. Before Bow Turbow: 60lbs 27.5" draw, 295fps with a 350 gr arrow.
After installation: 61.5/62lbs, 27 5/8" draw 315 with the same arrow. 2lbs more, 1/8" more DL, and 20fps.............I think I'll keep mine. Timing was not affected, cams don't lean, did I leave anything out?? The only adjustment I made to my bow was to adjust the sight pin to account for the increase in speed!! I also understand the questions about the thing coming loose, the bar coming out etc...... I have shot mine at least 100 times and it ain't moved. Oh yeah, the measurements were made with the same scale, and the same marked arrow for the DL.


----------



## preludemyles (Dec 2, 2008)

oh im so gonna buy one for my bow, wooooooooooooooooooooo 300 fps here i come!


----------



## wakmeister (Dec 3, 2008)

plan on buying one for my grandson" PSE fyre-flite 34 purchased from Cabelas in 2004--thinking of a Martin Cheetah, Bengal or a Parker bow for myself, as I am getting older I want to keep speed and KE up as pounds of draw wt. go south--Merry x-mas


----------



## K80 (Dec 3, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Ok, one more time. This was my bow, not the rest of the 25 different ones we have tested, but mine. Before Bow Turbow: 60lbs 27.5" draw, 295fps with a 350 gr arrow.
> After installation: 61.5/62lbs, 27 5/8" draw 315 with the same arrow. 2lbs more, 1/8" more DL, and 20fps.............I think I'll keep mine. Timing was not affected, cams don't lean, did I leave anything out?? The only adjustment I made to my bow was to adjust the sight pin to account for the increase in speed!! I also understand the questions about the thing coming loose, the bar coming out etc...... I have shot mine at least 100 times and it ain't moved. Oh yeah, the measurements were made with the same scale, and the same marked arrow for the DL.



He was talking about the stats on the 40 lbs bow not your bow.  

I do like the idea of the roller over that cheap slide PSE uses but I don't like the idea of not having a warranty, hopefully before long PSE will say one way or another.

One other question, what precautions were taken to ensure that the rollers will not squeak?  I'd hate to draw on a big one and the rollers spook the buck off.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 3, 2008)

Wouldn't take somebody 5 minutes to get the stats on the 40# bow and post them for us.  I am beginning to wonder if those stats are something that we aren't meant to see.  I am from GA and would really like to see the local boys do good but the silence is starting to tell a tale.....  A  full f/d curve is the only thing that will clarify the issues.  I sincerely hope that when we do see the f/d curve that it silences the naysayers but I'm beginning to have my doubts.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 3, 2008)

It appears this device restricts the axial motion of the buss cable, which adds additional load to the limbs and cams/cam-idler.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 3, 2008)

Got mine on order.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 3, 2008)

*Turbos*



jim thompson said:


> man i thought yall were talking about my turbonocks


i am getting ready to order me some of them famous nocks. Can i get a pair of boots like yours too?? Lol.


----------



## downsouth204 (Dec 3, 2008)

*bow turbo*

Wondered if the rollers are geared to a spring inside the housing that gets tensioned when drawn and when released, makes up for any friction losses through a normal cable slide or rollers. Just a thought....it's pretty hard to see whats actually there in the video.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 4, 2008)

*couple of comments from someone who has seen it*

I am not an owner, nor do I have any stake in the company. I just happen to know the guys who have developed this thing and have been around to see it tested and so forth. As with ANY arcery component, you will need to set it up properly. For instance, if you try to shoot a wooden arrow out of your compound bad things can happen. So this product does not have any more risk than a lot of the archery add ons that you may use currently.
Steve and the guys are continueing to test, and test, and retest this thing and will be open about what ever the results are.
What they have found is that in its normal setting, being where your current stock cable slide is at brace height, the most we have seen is a little inrease in holding weight, let off. Only in its extreme setting have we found an increase in draw weight, and that only being in the 1 to 2 lb range.
The rollers are set with bearings, which would eliminate your fears of "squeking".
Some of the major manufacters have already seen this and the reaction has been good. As they continue to test, with these manufacters involved you will see that the green lite will be given.
So far, on the multiple bows test, there has been NO disruption of cam timing, or orientation.
The constructive critisism is invited, because it tells the guys where to go with a lot of their test, so that the customer can feel confident in useing the Bow Turbow if interested.
I talked to Steve today and we have decided on several ways to go about this.
Although I do not have a stake in this company, I am friends with these guys. I have been an archery technician for a while and my only involvement is as a volunteer. As such I am just offering a different view point in the testing, so if I say "we" or something similar, please don't misunderstand.
There have been threads on other archery related sites, and some of these lack only torches and pitch forks to be a full on mob. Please do not read into these much. You will find that often on some of these boards, negative talk and sinacism are the norm. Let the published data come out and use it to see weither the Bow Turbow is or is not for you.
I have seen it work, I have experience the change, or lack there of, on the bows. Stay tuned and you will learn more as we go along.
Hope everyone gives this thing a fair and unbiased look. One of the things I think will be beneficial to me is shooting a heavier arrow with greater foc at lighter poundage for my tournament set up. And definately getting the same speed and energy out of my hunting set up, but using lighter more friendly poundage. Its really nit about gaining speed for me as much as it is about not working as hard for it. But if speed is your game then it can help you too.
Please feel free to pm me if you would like to "talk shop", I will be more than happy to share any information I have with anyone.
I feel I have a good knowlege of bows and how they work, but there is always more to learn.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 4, 2008)

I will reserve judgement until I have 1 in my hand and witness everything about it..Sounds good, and would like to see some new innovation and local success!


----------

